# Help with injector fault codes- 01249, 50, 51, 52 Short to ground.... 1.8T



## tom2000uk (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Could anyone give me any ideas with what these codes mean and what I need to do to fix them. Car seems to be running quite rich and ocassionally cuts out.
Its a 1999 Golf Mk4 1.8T 20V

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 018 CG
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT MOTR HS D02
Software Coding: 04000
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414
4 Faults Found:
01249 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 1 (N30) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01250 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 2 (N31) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01251 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 3 (N32) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01252 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 4 (N33) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Readiness: N/A
Thanks,
tom


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

Is that the only faults present? Sounds like a fuel pump relay to me.


----------



## tom2000uk (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (8_valve)*

Hi,
Yes thats the only codes, I will try a fuel pump relay in the morning, Thanks, Tom


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (tom2000uk)*

You ever figure out your issue?


----------



## VWmk216v (Mar 23, 2008)

the fuel pump relay is 100% ur prob just had same issue and it fixed mine also vw said if that dont it could be some board that goes along with it or with the fuel system but only try relay first


----------

